# One Ear Up One Ear Down



## Justin0406

My pup ears have been at full attention since week 10... Now one of his ears have flopped... Sometimes it goes back up but it's not strong like the other ear which alway stands at attention. He just turned four months. I was told the flop may be due to teething... Which is another issue... lol Any suggestions...


----------



## Whitedog404

I'd suggest ear forms. My puppy (who's 6 months old today), was flippity floppity since I got him at around 11 weeks. And at around 5 months old, I started to worry because those big ears never stood up more than a few moments at one time. Ear forms went in for three weeks and recently came out. Gorgeous erect ears that haven't flopped once. In a week, the forms will go back in for three weeks, per the woman I got him from. I suspect his ears might be just fine if I didn't put them back, but he doesn't even realize he has them in, so I might as well. You could wait until he's 5 months old, then consider them. I wouldn't wait much longer than that. You can get the forms and glue here:

Click here: Canis Callidus - Dog Mart for the Smart Dog


----------



## just another truck

Since his ears were up, and then one dropped, I would agree with teething. Hunter is 6 months, most of adult teeth are now through, and his ears are regaining strength..


----------



## Stosh

Once they go up, they'll go back. Ours were up, down, up, down- Uschi looked like she was signaling a right turn for a while. Teething will cause them to drop. Make sure you give him plenty of things to chew to strengthen those muscles.


----------



## VegasResident

yeah I say once up will go up...teething does make em flop. My boy had one up at 7.5 weeks and that one is back down again at 10 weeks. Waiting for other one to pop up and down. My last GSD had one up and one down at 12 weeks flopping everywhere and as you can see from my album she ended up with wonderful ears!


----------



## Helly

Jasper is 12 weeks old...you can see the base of one ear sort of trying to come up. Please tell me its too early to worry


----------



## crisp

I'm not sure how old he is now, but he sounds too young for ear forms. If he's just starting to teeth, the teeth are getting most of the calcium from his diet. Supplement that with cheese, milk, etc. Giving little bits of cheese during training works great.


----------



## Jax's Mom

If those were his ears before they fell, they'll come back perfectly. 
Jax had both up at 8 weeks then fell, then alternated and at 6 months they went back up within a day, which was 3 days after his last baby teeth fell out. It was really neat.


----------



## VegasResident

Helly said:


> Jasper is 12 weeks old...you can see the base of one ear sort of trying to come up. Please tell me its too early to worry


not time to worry. Really the first time you should even think about issues would be at 4 months (teething) when calcium is pulled.

What you can do is add some calcium (yogurt etc) to the diet. But if you do add Ester C. What C does is help the body move calcium easier throughout the pup thus helping it go to the ears.

If you want you can start the Ester C now and add it to the meal. This will help the pup better absorb and utilize calcium coming into the body, which in turn helps the cartilage stand.


----------



## doggiedad

my dogs ears did the ear dance untill he was
5 months old.

my last GSD did the ear dance untill he was 6 months
old.


----------



## Helly

VegasResident said:


> not time to worry. Really the first time you should even think about issues would be at 4 months (teething) when calcium is pulled.
> 
> What you can do is add some calcium (yogurt etc) to the diet. But if you do add Ester C. What C does is help the body move calcium easier throughout the pup thus helping it go to the ears.
> 
> If you want you can start the Ester C now and add it to the meal. This will help the pup better absorb and utilize calcium coming into the body, which in turn helps the cartilage stand.


Thank you, I will do that starting today.


----------



## Whitedog404

You know, I can't wait to be over the ear stage, one way or another. I admit that I spent a fortune on my puppy because I wanted a specific temperament (wanted a mellow even tempered dog, which I have so far) and I admit I wanted a certain look. I love the GSD look! I admit it. I have two others -- a rescue and BYB and both are wonderful, beautiful GSDs. So, imagine my shock at spending several thousand dollars on a wonderful dog whose ears might or might not stand erect?! Sure, I'll love him, but I guess I didn't realize the ears would be a crap shoot. He's had the ear forms in for three weeks then out for a week. He had huge beautiful ears when I removed them. They stood through him playing with the wacky WGSD and even through a bath. For a whole week. Then, the other day, we went to the vet to get him neutered and the vet said he had a bit of a cold, so we had to postpone the neuter. No problem. But when he got home, he started shaking his head like mad, and those big, erect ears flopped totally down! They stayed that way for the whole day. The forms are back in. Who the heck knows what's going to happen? At this point, I sort of don't care. I probably won't spend thousands on a dog again, however. I researched the heck out of it, so I don't think I just blithely went off and got a dog. Having said that, Dexter is simply adorable.


----------



## VegasResident

Sometimes I stand in the mirror and see all my physical flaws or we can do.That with our spouses. You spent thousands for what was behinds those ears. The temperament.etc. sometimes I look at my last two and realize that in the end maybe I spent thousands or hundreds, but for that pup at that time it was.the right decision....and the right price.


----------



## Whitedog404

I don't regret it. Seriously. Think about what it really means. He's a lovely pet and companion. It's not on the radar blip when you consider real world problems. And, people love him. Today, I went to a car dealership to look for a battery for my Jeep key fob. Dexter was invited in and everybody loved him. The manager even gave me her personal phone number and invited Dex to come play with her pointer at her new home that has acreage. In case he'd like to run. What's that about? Then I went to a Peruvian take-out to grab some chicken for dinner, and the owner had everyone come and look at him because he was so sweet and "special." Sure, I want his ears up, he's freaking gorgeous, but I'll take him any way he decides to come out.


----------



## Archangel359

When Jack's ears were up and down, I wondered what would happen. I still wonder what his coat will look like when all is said and done. Any way it falls out, I have a great dog, and for that I am grateful. I do hope his ears stay up, though.

I don't know if it helps much, but we've been giving him our left over egg shells. The calcium seems to have helped strenghten the cartilage in his ears.


----------



## clearcreekranch

Second vote for a tablespoon of plain yogurt/day. Also helps with skin issues


----------



## selzer

Aren't ears fun???

Mine will be six months old next week. errrgh! One is more down that up at this point. This morning, I saw her raise it all the way, I look again and it has flopped. Two weeks ago the other puppy lost three teeth one day. So I am guessing that teething is still in full swing.


----------



## Whitedog404

I do give yogurt, but not everyday. I'm not sure why, Dexter gets supplements, too. They are awfully big ears.  But, right now, that's not the priority. The old girl won't eat and she just peed in the house. I've had her for about 8 years, she was about 7 when I got her from the GSD rescue, and she never once soiled the house. She won't eat her dinner and seems generally disoriented. She's been losing her hind end for a while now. I'm keeping an eye on her. I won't allow her to suffer.


----------



## bianca

Whitedog404 said:


> I don't regret it. Seriously. Think about what it really means. He's a lovely pet and companion. It's not on the radar blip when you consider real world problems. And, people love him. Today, I went to a car dealership to look for a battery for my Jeep key fob. Dexter was invited in and everybody loved him. The manager even gave me her personal phone number and invited Dex to come play with her pointer at her new home that has acreage. In case he'd like to run. What's that about? Then I went to a Peruvian take-out to grab some chicken for dinner, and the owner had everyone come and look at him because he was so sweet and "special." Sure, I want his ears up, he's freaking gorgeous, but I'll take him any way he decides to come out.


I know exactly what you mean. My girl is the best thing to ever happen to me, but at 9 months, soft ears (one does stand occasionally). I would love her to have erect ears but regardless I love her to pieces as is.


----------



## dianak105

LIFT OFF!!!!!  Finally my Byron has full lift off on his right ear!! It's been up for about 2 days now. I've even flicked it to see if it will flop over but it pops right back up straight LOL  His left ear is still flopped over most the time but when he's really excited or alert, it too will stand up straight. He's only 3 months, 13 weeks and 3 days to be exact, so I'm thinking this is definitely a good sign. This ear stage is totally stressing me out! I can't wait for both his ears to be straight up at attention. I love him no matter what but, who doesn't want that perfect, handsome, head turning German Shepherd look??? I know I do!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Whitedog404

How cute he is! That's some big ear.


----------



## dianak105

Thanks, he's a real handful. I'm on pins and needles with these darn ears. I'm hoping the right ear doesn't flop back over, even when he's teething. Who knew ears would be such a big topic of conversation LOL!! Guess you never know until you own a GSD.


----------

